# help with outdoor table



## golfer09 (May 16, 2016)

Hi, can anyone point me in the right direction for outdoor table legs. I had an outdoor table that was made of high strength plastic or something similar that held an umbrella. So a year ago, I made a wood table top for it but reused the plastic legs. However, due to an accident, the plastic legs broke and were thrown away before I could make a template of them. What I am looking to do is make legs that are sort of C shaped. This way, where the legs come together, the umbrella slides down the table top in between the legs and keeps the umbrella straight up. Plus, making legs that are C shaped , you can push chairs under the table without hitting the legs. The top of the C would be on the table top, the bottom of the C would be on the ground and the arc would go to the middle where the umbrella would. Does this make sense to anyone? Something like this


----------



## Kevin (May 16, 2016)

Why not make them from wood? 3/4" boards 3-layer laminated then cut the curve out. You would need boards fairly wide probably 8" at least, and lay out each leg in 3 angled sections maybe 30ish degrees at both junctions (just a guess never done this exact project but have made similar turns for radii) and stagger the middle board butts so it supports the outer and in er matching butt joints. Glue and clamp. Use jug saw to cut radius.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Josh Hobdey (May 16, 2016)

If you didn't want to do wood like Kevin mentioned, you can try and upcycle some wrought iron legs from a thrift store. LOL. That's what I did a few years ago.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## golfer09 (May 16, 2016)

I definitely want to make it out of wood. its just figuring out the cuts or how to place the legs for stability and function.


----------



## DKMD (May 16, 2016)

I'd probably start with cardboard templates until I got things looking right. 

A mortise and beefy tenon between the upright and 'C' should be stable enough.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

